# Best editions of Vivaldi Oboe Concerto



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I am looking to purchase some of Vivaldi's oboe concertos and I was wondering if any of you have preferred editions or publishers? I want to get what will be truest to the original works. The only music I have had to purchase were the Handel oboe sonatas and I was very satisfied with the Barenreiter edition. My private teacher usually just gives me copies of solos.


----------

